# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي [ فيديو] ريال مدريد و برشلونة ذهاب كاس السوبر 2_2 مباراة كاملة

## امير الصمت

_  اهداء لمن تعذر عليه مشاهدة المباراة_  الشوط الاول 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الشوط الثاني 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## khaledrepa

شكرا على المباراة

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا على تواجدك الرائع

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## امير الصمت

*مشكور على مرورك
 على فكرة انت مدريدي و لا برساوي*

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

